# MTB im Emsland geht das?



## rosenkäfer (26. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

mich hat es aus beruflichen Gründen ins Emsland (zwischen Meppen und Lingen) verschlagen und suche hier jetzt Leute zum biken. 
Fahre von Tour über Dirt bis Bikepark fast alles. An der Kondition mangelt es zurzeit noch ein bisschen, bin im Dezember Mama geworden. Ab Sommer wären dann auch Touren mit Kinderanhänger drin. 
Wäre toll wen sich Gleichgesinnte in der Umgebung finden lassen würden, die mir beweisen auch im flachen Emsland kann man biken.

Grüße
Miriam


----------



## rigger (26. März 2009)

Hi,

Im Emsland bei euch kenn ich mich nicht so aus aber hier in Bad Bentheim an der Freilichtbühne kann man gut biken. Komme selber aus Schüttorf und fahre da regelmäßig.

Gruß Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (26. März 2009)

Meine Schwiegereltern wohnen in Haselünne.
Ich bin bei meinen früheren Besuchen regelmäßig mit MTB und Hund unterwegs gewesen. Fahrtechnisch bewegt sich alles auf S0-Niveau.
Höhenmetermäßig ist es ebenfalls schwierig.
Die 70 km-Tour hatten (alle Bordsteinkanten mitgezählt) deutlich weniger als 50 hm. Lediglich am Speichersee ist Geeste kannst Du auf den Runden Höhenmeter erfahren. In der Woche ist das gar kein schlechtes Trainingsgelände.


----------



## rosenkäfer (26. März 2009)

Mhm, ja beim Speichersee war ich schon, der liegt quasi bei mir vor der Haustür. Bad Bentheim ist einen Stückchen weg. Das man hier keine Höhenmeter zusammen kriegt hab ich befürchtet. Aber danke für die Tipps.
Schönen Abend 
Miriam


----------



## Hermes76 (19. August 2009)

Hallo Miriam,

ich komme gebürtig aus Lingen und bin am WE öfter mal bei meinen Eltern zu Besuch. 

Lingen geht eigentlich schon ganz gut zum Biken, so lange man keine langen Anstiege erwartet.

Es gibt einen MTB Treff in Lingen bei Radel Bluschke (Rheiner Str.), Samstags um 15 Uhr. Die Truppe ist bunt gemischt und das Tempo ist auch absolut fahrbar. 

Bin selber im Moment eher untrainiert, da ich beruflich die letzten Monaten sehr beansprucht worden bin.

Kann mich auch gerne mal als "Guide" anbieten, wenn ich in Lingen bin.
Wie z.B. dieses WE. Aber das ist denke ich etwas kurzfristig..

LG

Alex


----------

